# What is the name of this exotic piece of instrumental music?



## Oxford (Aug 6, 2010)

Hello,

I'm trying to find the name of this famous piece of music which is often played on television against a luxury setting such as holidays in the south of France. The airliner BMI even played it when we landed in Nice, France. I would also associate it with the 1960's although I might be wrong there!
I'd say it was a relaxing piece of music. A flute is playing and there are strings in the background. 

If anybody could help with the name of this piece of music I would be eternally grateful.

Many thanks,

Jamie


----------



## Boccherini (Mar 29, 2010)

It doesn't sound so bad to be "eternally grateful" by someone towards me, but it would be easier if you could attach a file of that piece.


----------



## Oxford (Aug 6, 2010)

I've nothing to attach. This isn't going to be an easy one.


----------



## Boccherini (Mar 29, 2010)

How much do you pay then?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

France might be associated with Gabriel Fauré, so just a wild guess:


----------

